# Keep an axe in the vehicle!!!



## MontanaResident (Nov 11, 2017)

I was out this morning hunting, and heading up a familiar road. There was a, what had to be a trophy Elk track off to the side. With very little traction, slipping and sliding, I decided to back out before I got stuck. Elk or no Elk, it was not worth it. I was almost out, and slipped off the road. I almost tipped over. I think what kept me from tipping were some large fiberglass 1/2 balls that the road crews use for _something_. I was able to get level and discovered the balls that I was high-sided on. With the axe I was able to bust up those balls, and then I began a lot of digging down to the not yet frozen ground. Took an hour, but the FJ Cruiser pulled itself out. Damn that was close.


----------



## Lowhog (Nov 26, 2017)

Good Idea if your in a place where you have no phone service and stuck overnight and need a fire. I just purchased a gransfors forest axe for limbing and now I'm looking for a smaller camp axe.


----------

